
Bitcoin price will crash to zero, Nouriel Roubini says - koolba
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/06/bitcoin-price-will-crash-to-zero-nouriel-roubini-says.html
======
sharemywin
it hung around a $700-$1000 for several years.

